# Waitresses are the worst tippers?



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Of the "employed" population, I've noticed WAITRESSES suck at Tipping?
Waiters tip better.
From individuals that WORK in the service industry I expect more.
ESPECIALLY if I pick you up in my 4x4 when it's snowing and slick 
AND I'm one of the few drivers (maybe the only) actually working!!!
My feeble attempts to remind passengers TIPPING is NOT optional for EXCELLENT SERVICE:


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Dude you are trying to hard. You actually bought all that shit off amazon. Wall Street Journal to boot. Lol.

It looks like you need to declutter your vehicle. It's a little busy. 

Tips will improve. 

Are you driving X, Select, Black?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> Of the "employed" population, I've noticed WAITRESSES suck at Tipping?
> Waiters tip better.
> From individuals that WORK in the service industry I expect more.
> ESPECIALLY if I pick you up in my 4x4 when it's snowing and slick
> ...


You should give them kisses.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> You should give them kisses.


Courtesy bean flick and foot massage. Tips will improve. Guaranteed.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> Courtesy bean flick and foot massage. Tips will improve. Guaranteed.


I was talking about this!


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Really all that signage. Should be repurposed to explain the services you offer: water, candy, mints, paper etc... Take care of pax and you will be


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I was talking about this!


My method trumps your kisses. Trumps with a J.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> Really all that signage. Should be repurposed to explain the services you offer: water, candy, mints, paper etc... Take care of pax and you will be


I don't have nothing in my car except cough drops. I stopped giving stuff out. 
Most people don't want anything anyway, except their phone recharged.



bm1320 said:


> My method trumps your kisses. Trumps with a J.


You'll get reported to support for that.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> You'll get reported to support for that.


Exactly.

No one is grateful to get a water or a news paper. I wouldn't be. 
They are grateful to get their phone charged if it's at 2%.

Everything else they can get for themselves. 
Finding somewhere to charge your phone can be damn near impossible.

That's all I provide.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Exactly.
> 
> No one is grateful to get a water or a news paper. I wouldn't be.
> They are grateful to get their phone charged if it's at 2%.
> ...


I've considered buying a multi phone charger, but I don't think I will have what most use.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I've considered buying a multi phone charger, but I don't think I will have what most use.


Quoted the wrong thing. 
But you got it...


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

My highest tips came from religious paxes, but hospitality customers tip the most.

Waitresses get slapped by Karma.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

bm1320 said:


> Dude you are trying to hard. You actually bought all that shit off amazon. Wall Street Journal to boot. Lol.
> 
> It looks like you need to declutter your vehicle. It's a little busy.
> 
> ...


I drive A LOT of Executives out of Hershey Corporate HQ to the Airport and Train Station.

Also same for Medical Center Employees/MD's at the Milton S. Hershey Medical Center/Penn State College of Medicine.

Our area has a high per capita income level and LOTS of huge houses.

I've been a WSJ subscriber since 1979 in college (Finance/Computer Degree) so it's not a big deal for me.

I tend to stay out of the "Hood" and drive a 2008 Land Rover LRS or 2010 Jaguar XF.

Know your demographic target market.



bm1320 said:


> My method trumps your kisses. Trumps with a J.


OF COURSE I have Kisses in my Uber.... I live in HERSHEY PA!!!!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> Of the "employed" population, I've noticed WAITRESSES suck at Tipping?
> Waiters tip better.
> From individuals that WORK in the service industry I expect more.
> ESPECIALLY if I pick you up in my 4x4 when it's snowing and slick
> ...


My tips have vastly improved since I did these two simple things:
(Feel free to copy and also reap the benefits)
1. A picture of the Dear Leader behind driver seat.
2. A picture of President Trump behind pax seat.
You are all very welcome!


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

The best tippers in my experience are actually strippers. Never gotten anything less than $10.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Quoted the wrong thing.
> But you got it...


I've got chargers for the about anything... 
My day job is in the TECHNOLOGY FIELD!
I had two request for a charger for the new Samsung S8 Charger and did not have it.
I do now.
See my note about the demographics in my area.



FXService said:


> The best tippers in my experience are actually strippers. Never gotten anything less than $10.


LOL... I found out the lady down the road from me is a STRIPPER when I took her to her JOB at a "Gentlemen's Club" nearby.
Young Mom... NOT a good Tipper.
Had another I took a week ago. Also NOT a good Tipper?


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> I've got chargers for the about anything...
> My day job is in the TECHNOLOGY FIELD!
> I had two request for a charger for the new Samsung S8 Charger and did not have it.
> I do now.
> See my note about the demographics in my area.


For someone working in the tech field, I'd expect you to know the "S8 charger" is a USB-C and is used by Asus tablets, Pixels, and a variety of other devices. Lol.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I was talking about this!


 Got that angle covered! 
Jar is in the front with ME! 
I also do Hershey Tours.


----------



## Angler72 (Dec 25, 2017)

You have an awesome setup and probably a real comfortable ride. For me, those signs would be a turn off. Feels like a shake down. All those executive types you pick up know to tip. They know the drill. If they don’t tip it is because they are cheap.

I gotta say, I find I get more tips from working class folks. People that work for a living.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

FXService said:


> The best tippers in my experience are actually strippers. Never gotten anything less than $10.


This is true.



FXService said:


> For someone working in the tech field, I'd expect you to know the "S8 charger" is a USB-C and is used by Asus tablets, Pixels, and a variety of other devices. Lol.


It's the new standard hell my new MacBook pro charges with usb c as well as my Samsung s8 plus.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

bm1320 said:


> My method trumps your kisses. Trumps with a J.


I could cover BOTH bases with some Trump POTUS Kisses? 
(Yes they make and serve them in the WH and AF1)


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Angler72 said:


> You have an awesome setup and probably a real comfortable ride. For me, those signs would be a turn off. Feels like a shake down. All those executive types you pick up know to tip. They know the drill. If they don't tip it is because they are cheap.
> 
> I gotta say, I find I get more tips from working class folks. People that work for a living.


****ing millennials though amiright?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

FXService said:


> For someone working in the tech field, I'd expect you to know the "S8 charger" is a USB-C and is used by Asus tablets, Pixels, and a variety of other devices. Lol.


Yep.... and a Microsoft Surface is a whole different animal all together.
A laptop probably needs more Amps to charge than 2.1 - More like a big wall wart in my experience?
Windows is SO YESTERDAY.... ChromeBook or iOS is what most of my clients use.
NOT getting one of those!
I do have a Universal Laptop Charger also for my day job. 
My Tool Bucket and iFixit Tool kit is in the back at all times for service calls.


----------



## Angler72 (Dec 25, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> &%[email protected]!*ing millennials though amiright?


Had some youngsters last night I took home from partying and the dude gave me five bucks. I was shocked. There might be hope. But my previous statement stands, these kids were working class types.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

ÜberKraut said:


> Of the "employed" population, I've noticed WAITRESSES suck at Tipping?
> Waiters tip better.
> From individuals that WORK in the service industry I expect more.
> ESPECIALLY if I pick you up in my 4x4 when it's snowing and slick
> ...


As Uber has killed the tipping culture Uber, I wouldn't blame riders. I don't ask for tips, but on short runs, I might mention how little I'm paid. Sometimes it works, but most of the time, it doesn't.



ÜberKraut said:


> Of the "employed" population, I've noticed WAITRESSES suck at Tipping?
> Waiters tip better.
> From individuals that WORK in the service industry I expect more.
> ESPECIALLY if I pick you up in my 4x4 when it's snowing and slick
> ...


I used to be a banquet bartender at the Disneyland Hotel. (made really good money, I was making $15 an hour, that's the average pay plus tips, in 1980, when my one bedroom apt rent was $250 per month). I'm not even making that as an Uber driver, and it's 28 years later. Thing about that job is that you pour drinks for private parties and conventions. Every convention had what they call "hospitality suites" where, during the convention, it is announced that attendees can wander the suites on a given floor of the hotel where various vendors set up hospitality suites after the convention one a given day., etc. Anyway, the long and short of this is that I got to evaluate how various groups tip. Might be rust engineers one week, and turbine industry the next, software guys the next etc. My experience was that the Crane Operators ( San Pedro ) were the best tippers. It was a host bar and on host bars, no tip jars are allowed (since drinks are free), yet these guys piled the tips on the bar, anyway. The worst tippers, by far, were doctors (heck, they didn't drink that much which I suppose is a good thing). Lawyers weren't much better. Sales people tipped pretty good, stock traders tipped pretty good, nerdy types pretty good. But, overall, blue collar, service people, etc., were the best. Call girls/escorts, etc., tip really well, as I recall. By the way, I don't agree about female waiters, overall, they tip well, that has been my experience. I don't notice any difference between male and female, and it's the occupation regardless of sex that seems to make the most difference.

And please, spare me the "so you worked for a mickey mouse operation, eh?" jokes. I think I might have heard that one before .


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

I presume there are geographically differences in this "unscientific" poll
I've only had one Lawyer and he was a Defense guy. Tipped well.
Generally the Convention Folk/Trade Show people tip well.

Waitresses HERE... some are good, some are bad.
As I stated, I would expect them to be good tippers coming off work with handfuls of cash.
At least a $1.00 on a minimum fare ride for crying out loud?!
Some Tip ZERO?

My BEST Tipper is a CNA who can't be making much above min wage.
She tips better than some Hershey Executives and Contract Workers.
Shame on them.

UBER should have a feature in the App that REMINDS people to tip.*
Some Restaurants offer the calculation ON THE RECEIPT which is nice for those who are "mathematically challenged"

*NOT Holding my Breath for this feature

Some Passengers actually ask how I like UBER and do I make any money.
I tell them the money is in the TIPS.
Surprising how many folks don't get this simple fact.
Bellman, Wait Staff, Maids, etc.... ALL work off tips so why would UBER/LYFT Drivers be different?
I show them this:


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> My tips have vastly improved since I did these two simple things:
> 
> 1. A picture of the Dear Leader behind driver seat.


You put a picture of yourself behind the driver's seat?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> TIPPING is NOT optional for EXCELLENT SERVICE:


Tipping is always optional and what exactly makes your service excellent?

Off topic: What kind of car is that? I like how the back seat pax have Oh shit bars on the headrest.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Tipping is always optional and what exactly makes your service excellent?
> 
> Off topic: What kind of car is that? I like how the back seat pax have Oh shit bars on the headrest.


Hey Steve, When a driver arrives in time for pickup and safely transports a pax their to destination in a timely fashion, without issue, that my friend is excellent service. If you disagree, then please tell us what other than this, is excellent service?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Tipping is always optional and what exactly makes your service excellent?
> 
> Off topic: What kind of car is that? I like how the back seat pax have Oh shit bars on the headrest.


Clean Car 
Open Doors 
Upscale Roomy Vehicle(s)
Courteous and Friendly
Well Spoken (Multi-Lingual) and Well Dressed Driver
Quickly get pax around traffic using local shortcuts where applicable
Amenities including Charging Cables and WSJ

Land Rover LR3 pictured and I also drive a Jaguar XF at times depending on customers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> As Uber has killed the tipping culture Uber, I wouldn't blame riders. I don't ask for tips, but on short runs, I might mention how little I'm paid. Sometimes it works, but most of the time, it doesn't.
> 
> I used to be a banquet bartender at the Disneyland Hotel. (made really good money, I was making $15 an hour, that's the average pay plus tips, in 1980, when my one bedroom apt rent was $250 per month). I'm not even making that as an Uber driver, and it's 28 years later. Thing about that job is that you pour drinks for private parties and conventions. Every convention had what they call "hospitality suites" where, during the convention, it is announced that attendees can wander the suites on a given floor of the hotel where various vendors set up hospitality suites after the convention one a given day., etc. Anyway, the long and short of this is that I got to evaluate how various groups tip. Might be rust engineers one week, and turbine industry the next, software guys the next etc. My experience was that the Crane Operators ( San Pedro ) were the best tippers. It was a host bar and on host bars, no tip jars are allowed (since drinks are free), yet these guys piled the tips on the bar, anyway. The worst tippers, by far, were doctors (heck, they didn't drink that much which I suppose is a good thing). Lawyers weren't much better. Sales people tipped pretty good, stock traders tipped pretty good, nerdy types pretty good. But, overall, blue collar, service people, etc., were the best. Call girls/escorts, etc., tip really well, as I recall. By the way, I don't agree about female waiters, overall, they tip well, that has been my experience. I don't notice any difference between male and female, and it's the occupation regardless of sex that seems to make the most difference.
> 
> And please, spare me the "so you worked for a mickey mouse operation, eh?" jokes. I think I might have heard that one before .


It's 38 years later, not 28.

I delivered pizza in the TX Medical Center. Many doctors tipped ok, many didn't. Nurses were horrible tippers.

With Uber EVERY demographic is horrible. The tip percentage seems to be getting worse here, not better. I get about 7% tipping and most tips are crappy. Even most Lyft pax don't tip and rarely good tips. With not having Lyft in Houston so long uber has trained them too. The only Lyft tip in the last 10 trips was from a San Francisco pax visiting here ($2 on a $20 trip).

The ONLY consistent tippers are old people. But I get very few of those.



ÜberKraut said:


> I presume there are geographically differences in this "unscientific" poll
> I've only had one Lawyer and he was a Defense guy. Tipped well.
> Generally the Convention Folk/Trade Show people tip well.
> 
> ...


Why does it say 12.5 miles and 33 minutes on your example but $5.67 and 14 minutes on the invoice (but same driver pay)?



ÜberKraut said:


> Clean Car
> Open Doors
> Upscale Roomy Vehicle(s)
> Courteous and Friendly
> ...


So without an upscale roomy vehicle I don't deserve a tip driving for 70 cents a mile? Really?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's 38 years later, not 28.
> 
> I delivered pizza in the TX Medical Center. Many doctors tipped ok, many didn't. Nurses were horrible tippers.
> 
> ...


*Responding to a post regarding MY particular situation. 
NOT a "general comment" so please do not take offense. *


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's 38 years later, not 28.
> 
> I delivered pizza in the TX Medical Center. Many doctors tipped ok, many didn't. Nurses were horrible tippers.
> 
> ...


RE: _Why does it say 12.5 miles and 33 minutes on your example but $5.67 and 14 minutes on the invoice (but same driver pay)?_

My BAD... that IS the correct file. 
This illustrates that there is more to a ride than just THEIR SEGMENT.
I have to drive TO them and BACK again to my point of origin (home is this case)
That is how I personally calculate "cost" for my purposes.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> ...Well Dressed Driver...


This one is subjective. If I see one more goddamn Black Car driver walking around with an unbuttoned vest I just might lose my shit.

And don't even get me started on the ones who have ties that are too short or too long. Or just clash with their entire suit.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Hey Steve, When a driver arrives in time for pickup and safely transports a pax their to destination in a timely fashion, without issue, that my friend is excellent service. If you disagree, then please tell us what other than this, is excellent service?


Sounds like the job description to me. What exactly is excellent about that? What you are describing is the standard expectations of paying for transportation services.

Excellent is going above and beyond the standard of what the job entails.

I dont go as a rider often, but I can tell you most are doing just the bare minimum required. The only difference in my book is if I'm upgraded to a higher platform.

Thats like aaying waiters should be tipped because They brought the food to your table hot. Well, isnt it expected that if I order cooked food that it arrived hot?

We as a society have downgraded our expectations in a way that average or mediocrity is viewed as excellence and rewarded accordingly. Its unfortunate.



ÜberKraut said:


> Clean Car
> Open Doors
> Upscale Roomy Vehicle(s)
> Courteous and Friendly
> ...


All is as expected. If you arr driving the luxury vehicle, you should be getting luxury rates so you are being justly compensated for that service. At that point, the expectation ia for a luxury vehicle so by showing up in a luxury vehicle is part of the standard of the service and higher rate, so you have no exceeded any expectations.

Now if you are doing X, I agree and I would tip a jaguar driver if he picked me up on X. Jowever if your jaguar is old and does not qualify for Select, then its not much of an upgrade. Depending on how nice the ride is I would consider a tip.

Courteous is also standard. Its just unfortunate that many drivers lack courtesy, displaying below average service. Just because you are showing average service compared to below average drivers doesnt make it excellent, it just makes it within standard.

Friendliness is also subjective. Ive gotten into rides where I really enjoyed then driver. I tipped accordingly. But sometimes no matter how friendly you are, its no difference to the pax. They're not looking for a friend. Theyre looking for a ride to their destination. Friendly, Common courtesy is enough and is the standard.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's 38 years later, not 28.
> 
> I delivered pizza in the TX Medical Center. Many doctors tipped ok, many didn't. Nurses were horrible tippers.
> 
> ...


He probably doubled the time and distance to showcase that he had to drive to them to pick them up though thatd be hia fault if he accepted a 19 minute, 6 mile request.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Sounds like the job description to me. What exactly is excellent about that? What you are describing is the standard expectations of paying for transportation services.
> 
> Excellent is going above and beyond the standard of what the job entails.
> 
> ...


Upgraded? You know the vehicle that is dispatched to you and what, you expect someone to show up in a limo instead of a prius when you summoned for an uberx? C'mon Steve! And yes, a server ensuring your food is prepared correctly, is hot and served in a reasonable time is providing exceptional servuce. They are ensuring your dining experience is perfect. You just continue trying to justify not tipping instead of just saying your damn cheap!


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Sounds like the job description to me. What exactly is excellent about that? What you are describing is the standard expectations of paying for transportation services.
> 
> Excellent is going above and beyond the standard of what the job entails.
> 
> ...


What do you expect from Black Car if the above are your SELECT expectations?

EDIT: I'm just legitimately curious as to your expectations across the various platforms.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> Of the "employed" population, I've noticed WAITRESSES suck at Tipping?
> Waiters tip better.
> From individuals that WORK in the service industry I expect more.
> ESPECIALLY if I pick you up in my 4x4 when it's snowing and slick
> ...


Begging for tips and high ratings is a foolproof way to get neither.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ÜberKraut said:


> I presume there are geographically differences in this "unscientific" poll
> I've only had one Lawyer and he was a Defense guy. Tipped well.
> Generally the Convention Folk/Trade Show people tip well.
> 
> ...


CNAs here make minimum wage compared to nurses but nurses can make anywhere between $60-$70/hr easily.
The school debt is less for cna versus rn versus np or md.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Way over done.



ÜberKraut said:


> Of the "employed" population, I've noticed WAITRESSES suck at Tipping?
> Waiters tip better.
> From individuals that WORK in the service industry I expect more.
> ESPECIALLY if I pick you up in my 4x4 when it's snowing and slick
> ...


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> Clean Car
> Open Doors
> Upscale Roomy Vehicle(s)
> Courteous and Friendly
> ...


The fkn guy thinks he's the transporter.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

why don't you just pull over in some alley , prior to the end of the ride and point a gun at them and say empty your pockets? They aren't giving money away, so why would people willingly fork over more than they have to?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

PickEmUp said:


> Your logic is flawed from the beginning. The IRS deduction is NOT, I repeat, NOT a COST! Your actual expenses of fuel, depreciation, maintenance, repairs, etc. are a cost. The deduction is meant to cover those costs. If you operate an inexpensive, reliable, fuel efficient vehicle like I do, your costs are way below the IRS deduction. That difference contributes to your profitability. Another flaw, your time is worth nothing until someone pays you for it.


My logic is sound. 
It's called COST ACCOUNTING.*
Look it up.... accounting of this type is more of an "Art" than a "Science" 
I also have my B.S. in Finance/Accounting.
This is MY ILLUSTRATION of presenting costs in a Simplified Manner for my internal use.
You are free to come up with your own method of cost accounting that works for you.
Not going to argue it.

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cost_accounting



Tnasty said:


> The fkn guy thinks he's the transporter.


Well that sounded rude?



rex jones said:


> why don't you just pull over in some alley , prior to the end of the ride and point a gun at them and say empty your pockets? They aren't giving money away, so why would people willingly fork over more than they have to?


Don't have to resort to YOUR suggested dubious methods... 
I make most of my "profit" in TIPS by providing great service.
Find what works in YOUR demographic market and go with it.
My techniques are not a tutorial for EVERY market but it works for me.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> My logic is sound.
> It's called COST ACCOUNTING.*
> Look it up.... accounting of this type is more of an "Art" than a "Science"
> I also have my B.S. in Finance/Accounting.
> ...


What is your version of great service?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

PickEmUp said:


> It's pretty simple common sense. My cost of operation is not the $0.535 per mile that I deduct on my taxes because the IRS deduction is not a fixed cost. Your "B.S." must mean something other than Bachelor of Science.


Sorry... I'm not going to argue.
You do your math and I will not be/have not been critical or insulting as you have been.
I'll continue to do MY ACCOUNTING my way.
End of discussion.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> What is your version of great service?


Outlined in my Post #30 in this thread.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> Outlined in my Post #30 in this thread.


Yeah sure. Gonna' search for it just like I search for PAXs who drop the pin incorrectly!


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

I think my TIP$, badges, % of 5 star trips, rating & comments received SPE


upyouruber said:


> Yeah sure. Gonna' search for it just like I search for PAXs who drop the pin incorrectly!


_Clean Car 
Open Doors 
Upscale Roomy Vehicle(s)
Courteous and Friendly
Well Spoken (Multi-Lingual)
Well Dressed Driver
Quickly get PAX around traffic using local shortcuts where applicable
Amenities including (water) Charging Cables and WSJ (all appreciated by many riders)

Land Rover LR3 pictured and I also drive a Jaguar XF at times depending on customers._

I think my TIP$, badges, % of 5 star trips, rating & comments received SPEAK VOLUMES and...

I plan to continue doing what is working for me...

with or without the approval of the members of this forum.

As I've stated previously:

_*"Find what works for YOU and go with it."*_


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> As Uber has killed the tipping culture Uber, I wouldn't blame riders. I don't ask for tips, but on short runs, I might mention how little I'm paid. Sometimes it works, but most of the time, it doesn't.
> 
> I used to be a banquet bartender at the Disneyland Hotel. (made really good money, I was making $15 an hour, that's the average pay plus tips, in 1980, when my one bedroom apt rent was $250 per month). I'm not even making that as an Uber driver, and it's 28 years later. Thing about that job is that you pour drinks for private parties and conventions. Every convention had what they call "hospitality suites" where, during the convention, it is announced that attendees can wander the suites on a given floor of the hotel where various vendors set up hospitality suites after the convention one a given day., etc. Anyway, the long and short of this is that I got to evaluate how various groups tip. Might be rust engineers one week, and turbine industry the next, software guys the next etc. My experience was that the Crane Operators ( San Pedro ) were the best tippers. It was a host bar and on host bars, no tip jars are allowed (since drinks are free), yet these guys piled the tips on the bar, anyway. The worst tippers, by far, were doctors (heck, they didn't drink that much which I suppose is a good thing). Lawyers weren't much better. Sales people tipped pretty good, stock traders tipped pretty good, nerdy types pretty good. But, overall, blue collar, service people, etc., were the best. Call girls/escorts, etc., tip really well, as I recall. By the way, I don't agree about female waiters, overall, they tip well, that has been my experience. I don't notice any difference between male and female, and it's the occupation regardless of sex that seems to make the most difference.
> 
> And please, spare me the "so you worked for a mickey mouse operation, eh?" jokes. I think I might have heard that one before .


Bartenders are some of the WORST tippers around.


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

What are these "tips" you speak of? I receive gratuities from customers that are appreciative of my ability to operate the automobile from their point of origin to the requested destination with minimal interference to their daily grind. 

Damn peeps , just get them to laugh and enjoy the ride , if they want to talk, then LISTEN , and if you have solid advice for them, then provide it . If they do not want to talk, keep it zipped . Just don't be an automaton and you MIGHT get tipped.

I find the cute waitresses that make really good tips themselves are the ones that tip the most.


----------



## Lunger (Sep 13, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> Of the "employed" population, I've noticed WAITRESSES suck at Tipping?
> Waiters tip better.
> From individuals that WORK in the service industry I expect more.
> ESPECIALLY if I pick you up in my 4x4 when it's snowing and slick
> ...


After having to look at all this crap of yours begging for money...I wouldn't tip you either.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Bartenders are some of the WORST tippers around.


Yeah they're pretty bad too. I got a $5.00 Tip the other day from one and was SHOCKED!



Lunger said:


> After having to look at all this crap of yours begging for money...I wouldn't tip you either.


As I stated previously....

_I plan to continue doing what is working for me...

with or without the approval of the members of this forum.

As I've stated previously:

*"Find what works for YOU and go with it."*_


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

These are not my numbers... they're from AAA!
Math 101 not EVEN Accounting.
http://exchange.aaa.com/automotive/driving-costs/#.WmIfIJM-cWo


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> Yeah they're pretty bad too. I got a $5.00 Tip the other day from one and was SHOCKED!
> 
> As I stated previously....
> 
> ...


Fine, you do not have my approval


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Best tippers by Far: airport pax NOT on a business trip & Tourists from places that don't have uber.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I had a long ride to the airport yesterday. Pax was very chatty. Said he didn't like the drivers who have tip jars. Whatever.

He offered me a cash tip but only if I have change of $100. I told him he can tip via the app. "Great, will do!", he said.

You know the rest of the story, so I don't need to complete it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ÜberKraut said:


> RE: _Why does it say 12.5 miles and 33 minutes on your example but $5.67 and 14 minutes on the invoice (but same driver pay)?_
> 
> My BAD... that IS the correct file.
> This illustrates that there is more to a ride than just THEIR SEGMENT.
> ...


I understand that for calculating cost. But you shouldn't include it as a portion of the fare uber takes. It's the one part you CAN control by not accepting the trip.

Now if you're explaining to the pax what your profit is after ALL expenses, sure. But it's not something uber takes from you. By your reasoning, any time you're online with no pings, uber is taking minutes and therefore a percentage from you. Makes no sense.



rex jones said:


> why don't you just pull over in some alley , prior to the end of the ride and point a gun at them and say empty your pockets? They aren't giving money away, so why would people willingly fork over more than they have to?


People do that all the time. If they didn't, no one would ever get tipped, not just uber drivers.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

I must be doing something right? 
I'm new around here, but it seems that steveK2016 has an entire thread dedicated to a tricked out LED Tip Light Bar and a tablet dedicated to TIPS...
Yet earlier in this thread he expresses his displeasure with tipping for "normal" service provided in the general service industry at large?
I'm confused steveK2016?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Upgraded? You know the vehicle that is dispatched to you and what, you expect someone to show up in a limo instead of a prius when you summoned for an uberx? C'mon Steve! And yes, a server ensuring your food is prepared correctly, is hot and served in a reasonable time is providing exceptional servuce. They are ensuring your dining experience is perfect. You just continue trying to justify not tipping instead of just saying your damn cheap!


Of course I dont expect it. Are you a child?

I order an X and I recieve a Select. That is an upgrade. Pretty simple if you had decided to not put on your idiot hat today.

If that server is providing excellent service in your description, then describe the standard service as expected by the servers employers.

I am cheap. Ive never denied that. Thats why if I'm told something costs $20, I expect to pay $20. If nothing stands out as exceptional, then why shpuld I pay exceptional price?

Again, you are the problem with America. You believe standard service to be considered exceptional to the point where the concept of excellence is lost.

Everyone has a standard they are held.to at their employment. You as an uber driver are too.

Uber driver contract that you agreed to


> 3.1 Your Requirements. You acknowledge and agree that at all times, you shall: (a) hold and
> maintain (i) a valid driver's license with the appropriate level of certification to operate your
> Vehicle, and (ii) all licenses, permits, approvals and authority applicable to you that are
> necessary to provide passenger transportation services to third parties in the Territory; (b)
> ...


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

steveK2016 I'm just glad you're the exception to the rule and NOT a pax in my market. 
Waitresses are known to spit in cheap [email protected] food and such.
Karma is a b!+c#!
Have a nice day!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

FXService said:


> What do you expect from Black Car if the above are your SELECT expectations?
> 
> EDIT: I'm just legitimately curious as to your expectations across the various platforms.


The platforms are all based on the standard of their vehicle type. Uber also distinguishes Black as a professional, commercially insured driver in a black on black sedan of luxury branded quality. As long as those are standards are met, then its been a standard ride. I dont expect anything more than what Uber advertises.

The last two Uber SUV that picked me up (after ordering XL) did nothing more than the above. Had I ordered SUV, they would not warrant a tip. They did recieve a tip, however, because I recieved an SUV upgrade when I only ordered an XL.

Uber makes no mentioning of opening doors, so if the driver does so thats an extra service. Loading my luggage is also extra (applies to all platforms)

Standard versus exceptional service. There is a distinct difference and its a shameful prospect of our future that more and more people believe that just doing their job that they are paid to do should be consider exceptional.



ÜberKraut said:


> steveK2016 I'm just glad you're the exception to the rule and NOT a pax in my market.
> Waitresses are known to spit in cheap [email protected] food and such.
> Karma is a b!+c#!
> Have a nice day!


Thats another problem with this assinine, archaic, backwards system. Instead of tipping to encourage exceptional service, we tip as an extortion fee so we dont receive poor or disgusting service.

Anyone who doesnt see that as a problem, or actively particpates in it, in a civilized society is more of a problem than I am and if Karma does exist, is on her list as well.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> The platforms are all based on the standard of their vehicle type. Uber also distinguishes Black as a professional, commercially insured driver in a black on black sedan of luxury branded quality. As long as those are standards are met, then its been a standard ride. I dont expect anything more than what Uber advertises.
> 
> The last two Uber SUV that picked me up (after ordering XL) did nothing more than the above. Had I ordered SUV, they would not warrant a tip. They did recieve a tip, however, because I recieved an SUV upgrade when I only ordered an XL.
> 
> ...


I open doors when safe to do so, load luggage, recommend local attractions and restaurants, etc. I'm basically a mobile concierge service. Haha.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

FXService said:


> I open doors when safe to do so, load luggage, recommend local attractions and restaurants, etc. I'm basically a mobile concierge service. Haha.


Going above and beyond, I'd tip ya. More sonif on a company card. Im definitely more generous when it goes on the company card.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Best tippers by Far: airport pax NOT on a business trip & Tourists from places that don't have uber.


Very true and observant point!


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Going above and beyond, I'd tip ya. More sonif on a company card. Im definitely more generous when it goes on the company card.


When I pickup one of my regular riders and have his favorite beverage* waiting for him and the rear heated seats "on"...

THAT steveK2016 is GREAT SERVICE and how one makes good tips in this business!

*Nitrogen Infused Coffee

Blue Collar Local Chef got called into work early today. Good Tipper too.

Haven't figured out how to hook up the Expresso Machine without carrying a generator yet if you're wondering (just kidding).










And... to answer your earlier question there is NO across platforms in my market. UberX or UberXL

For some reason Uber does not recognize my vehicle as an UberXL despite the fact it has 7 Seatbelts.

Maybe lack of cargo room in 7 seat configuration?

Lyft Plus YES. UberXL NO.

My Market vs. Philadelphia Market.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> When I pickup one of my regular riders and have his favorite beverage* waiting for him and the rear heated seats "on"...
> 
> THAT steveK2016 is GREAT SERVICE and how one makes good tips in this business!
> 
> ...


What kind of car do you have? I know X5s, Q7s, and XC90s have a third row option, but it's impossible to fit adults back there so they can't do XL.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

FXService said:


> What kind of car do you have? I know X5s, Q7s, and XC90s have a third row option, but it's impossible to fit adults back there so they can't do XL.


Land Rover LR3.
Probably a little bigger than an XC90 or Q7.
Plus they have their own Moonroof back there!
Seriously, you're probably correct?


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> Land Rover LR3.
> Probably a little bigger than an XC90 or Q7.
> Plus they have their own Moonroof back there!
> Seriously, you're probably correct?


If you have a local green light hub, go there and talk to them. The market manager has the ability and discretion to make exceptions. So if you can go there and see if your market manager can confirm it fits their legroom requirements you may be able to get it changed. However be cautiously optimistic. On the flip side, Lyft doesn't give their market managers any such authority. Whatever is on the list is what is on the list.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

FXService said:


> If you have a local green light hub, go there and talk to them. The market manager has the ability and discretion to make exceptions. So if you can go there and see if your market manager can confirm it fits their legroom requirements you may be able to get it changed. However be cautiously optimistic. On the flip side, Lyft doesn't give their market managers any such authority. Whatever is on the list is what is on the list.


Thanks for the advice. 
Closest Hubs would be in Philadelphia. Or Baltimore.
I may check it out next time I'm down that way.
Cheese Steaks at OUR local Pubs in Hershey, PA are JUST AS GOOD and....
WE HAVE CHOCOLATE! 
#flyeaglesfly

I would rather be in MY VEHICLE with a FULL STEEL FRAME with Jump Seats than a Uni-Body Vehicle like a Mini-Van with a Third Row Bench in an accident.
IMHO anyway.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

FXService said:


> What kind of car do you have? I know X5s, Q7s, and XC90s have a third row option, but it's impossible to fit adults back there so they can't do XL.


They allow Rogues with 3rd row to be on XL. I think that might be the smallest 3rd row SUV on the market.



ÜberKraut said:


> When I pickup one of my regular riders and have his favorite beverage* waiting for him and the rear heated seats "on"...
> 
> THAT steveK2016 is GREAT SERVICE and how one makes good tips in this business!
> 
> ...


 If you have 7 seatbelts, pester support until you get XL added on your account. Don't take no for an answer.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> They allow Rogues with 3rd row to be on XL. I think that might be the smallest 3rd row SUV on the market.
> 
> If you have 7 seatbelts, pester support until you get XL added on your account. Don't take no for an answer.


wtf? a rogue has a 3rd row? where?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

FXService said:


> wtf? a rogue has a 3rd row? where?


It appears there's a third row model available:
http://www.mcneillnissan.com/blog/does-the-2017-nissan-rogue-have-third-row-seating/


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> As Uber has killed the tipping culture Uber, I wouldn't blame riders. I don't ask for tips, but on short runs, I might mention how little I'm paid. Sometimes it works, but most of the time, it doesn't.
> 
> I used to be a banquet bartender at the Disneyland Hotel. (made really good money, I was making $15 an hour, that's the average pay plus tips, in 1980, when my one bedroom apt rent was $250 per month). I'm not even making that as an Uber driver, and it's 28 years later. Thing about that job is that you pour drinks for private parties and conventions. Every convention had what they call "hospitality suites" where, during the convention, it is announced that attendees can wander the suites on a given floor of the hotel where various vendors set up hospitality suites after the convention one a given day., etc. Anyway, the long and short of this is that I got to evaluate how various groups tip. Might be rust engineers one week, and turbine industry the next, software guys the next etc. My experience was that the Crane Operators ( San Pedro ) were the best tippers. It was a host bar and on host bars, no tip jars are allowed (since drinks are free), yet these guys piled the tips on the bar, anyway. The worst tippers, by far, were doctors (heck, they didn't drink that much which I suppose is a good thing). Lawyers weren't much better. Sales people tipped pretty good, stock traders tipped pretty good, nerdy types pretty good. But, overall, blue collar, service people, etc., were the best. Call girls/escorts, etc., tip really well, as I recall. By the way, I don't agree about female waiters, overall, they tip well, that has been my experience. I don't notice any difference between male and female, and it's the occupation regardless of sex that seems to make the most difference.
> 
> And please, spare me the "so you worked for a mickey mouse operation, eh?" jokes. I think I might have heard that one before .


Agree 100% that blue collar folks are the best, or at least the most consistent, tippers. I drive a lot of rich Beverly Hills, Bel Air, Hollywood Hills pax and they are atrocious tippers. That being, they rarely tip, and when they do it's $1.00 on a $20 fare that I had to drive 6 minutes up into the winding narrow mountains to even pick them up for (without receiving anything for that part of the trip of course!)

I also drive a fair share of blue collar types, who live in apartments in OK (not bad, but not affluent in any way) areas, and they will often tip almost 100% on a $4 or $5 ride. That happens more often than not with those pax.

Millennials are just a whole different animal; zero tipping etiquette and very clued out on tipping culture (in the US at least!). I hate driving up to find my pax is a millennial.

I LOVE driving up to a pax who appears 35-65+ years old, since it usually means a guaranteed tip. If only every one of my pax were over 40!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

FXService said:


> wtf? a rogue has a 3rd row? where?


Same reaction I gave when I heard it. Haha

Im surprised the Murano doesnt have a 3rd row option. Thatd make a little bit more sense.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I understand that for calculating cost. But you shouldn't include it as a portion of the fare uber takes. It's the one part you CAN control by not accepting the trip.
> 
> Now if you're explaining to the pax what your profit is after ALL expenses, sure. But it's not something uber takes from you. By your reasoning, any time you're online with no pings, uber is taking minutes and therefore a percentage from you. Makes no sense.
> 
> People do that all the time. If they didn't, no one would ever get tipped, not just uber drivers.


You are talking about the gun and the alley party, right? Right!?!



ÜberKraut said:


> When I pickup one of my regular riders and have his favorite beverage* waiting for him and the rear heated seats "on"...
> 
> THAT steveK2016 is GREAT SERVICE and how one makes good tips in this business!
> 
> ...


Does the good service include running the vacuum?



Julescase said:


> Agree 100% that blue collar folks are the best, or at least the most consistent, tippers. I drive a lot of rich Beverly Hills, Bel Air, Hollywood Hills pax and they are atrocious tippers. That being, they rarely tip, and when they do it's $1.00 on a $20 fare that I had to drive 6 minutes up into the winding narrow mountains to even pick them up for (without receiving anything for that part of the trip of course!)
> 
> I also drive a fair share of blue collar types, who live in apartments in OK (not bad, but not affluent in any way) areas, and they will often tip almost 100% on a $4 or $5 ride. That happens more often than not with those pax.
> 
> ...


Blaming millenials, seems to easy of an answer. Why are they clued out? Who taught them?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Same reaction I gave when I heard it. Haha
> 
> Im surprised the Murano doesnt have a 3rd row option. Thatd make a little bit more sense.


Maybe I DON'T need to visit a Hub.

They may have figured this SEVEN SEATBELT/THIRD ROW thing out?

It's almost like they had MY VIN and VEHICLE INFO on file or something?


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> Maybe I DON'T need to visit a Hub.
> 
> They may have figured this SEVEN SEATBELT/THIRD ROW thing out?
> 
> ...


 if they actually checked VINs the amount of cars that would be ejected from Black Car would be staggering. if only the average person knew just how many salvaged Escalades are picking them up.......


----------

